# Site General > Site Info >  Would you guys be interestd in this?

## dr del

Hi,

Mulling over a few thoughts and want to know if you would be interested in a section where you could share/ link to your own Youtube videos etc?

I'd like to see it retaining our family friendly policy and no advertising/ sales etc but I know a lot of you have produced some great content in the past and wondered if you would be open to sharing it on here as well?


del

----------

C.Marie (07-01-2018),_Godzilla78_ (10-02-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-03-2018),_zina10_ (12-04-2018),Zincubus (07-01-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wait a minute...you have pizza in Scotland??? 
Hehehhehe...

But in all seriousness, I'm fine either way. I don't make YouTube videos, but I enjoy watching other people's videos.

----------

_Dianne_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Same here...what he said...^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------

_Dianne_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## dakski

I would use and enjoy being able to post videos. However, not just youtube (you said youtube etc., but I want to be clear). 

For example, I post videos on imgur.com, where I keep most of the photos I post on the site as well. However, currently, I cannot put the videos in a post. I have to share the link and have site users click the link and go to imgur.com to see the video. That's not ideal. 

It would also be great to see other users videos as well. 

To sum it up; I am all for being able to post and view videos on the site.

----------


## AnnieHeart

I think that'd be great!

----------


## Team Slytherin

Yeaaaaah!

----------


## Ax01

so this would be it's own forum like Off-Topic, Other Pythons, Boas, Business, etc? where would it be in terms of the order on the main page? i don't mind it either way as long as chatbox doesn't get bumped again. anyways i know Wmhrbst has a cool channel and posts vids here. also the French Iceman guy and Python Pit guy. oh yeah and that Justin Koblyka guy has a very nice channel. others too. they already post their vids in threads but a dedicated section might help navigate the different channels.




> Wait a minute...you have pizza in Scotland??? 
> Hehehhehe...


i think Dr. Del should start a cooking channel to feature his favorite pizza and haggis recipes!

----------


## dr del

Nobody likes my pineapple, tuna and bananna pizza  :Tears:

----------


## Zincubus

> so this would be it's own forum like Off-Topic, Other Pythons, Boas, Business, etc? where would it be in terms of the order on the main page? i don't mind it either way as long as chatbox doesn't get bumped again. anyways i know Wmhrbst has a cool channel and posts vids here. also the French Iceman guy and Python Pit guy. oh yeah and that Justin Koblyka guy has a very nice channel. others too. they already post their vids in threads but a dedicated section might help navigate the different channels.
> 
> 
> i think Dr. Del should start a cooking channel to feature his favorite pizza and haggis recipes!


Yeah ... I could introduce my latest creation ..

Two slices of buttered bread , add slices of SPAM ...  then spread a little apple sauce over the spam then drizzle some garden peas over the apple sauce ( the sauce keeps them in place , obviously) ..second slice of bread on top .
Viola - Spam Butty .

I got my inspiration from eating gammon , chips and peas a while back ..

I thank you ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

dr del (07-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-14-2018)

----------


## dr del

Fry the sliced spam first for extra flavour  :Very Happy: 




> Yeah ... I could introduce my latest creation ..
> 
> Two slices of buttered bread , add slices of SPAM ...  then spread a little apple sauce over the spam then drizzle some garden peas over the apple sauce ( the sauce keeps them in place , obviously) ..second slice of bread on top .
> Viola - Spam Butty .
> 
> I got my inspiration from eating gammon , chips and peas a while back ..
> 
> I thank you ..
> 
> ...

----------

Zincubus (07-15-2018)

----------


## Slicercrush

I wouldn't mind a video section, if anything, I feel like it would make me spend even longer time on this site, if thats a good thing!  :Razz:  In all seriousness, I think it would add a lot to the site, and could help people spread the word of their own projects much faster, instead of having to go through a completely different site. Could also help in teaching others (BP.net tutorial series anyone? I'll edit!). Personally, i'm someone who learns from seeing things being done a lot quicker than by reading them, so I think this could be a great use of the section!





> Yeah ... I could introduce my latest creation ..
> 
> Two slices of buttered bread , add slices of SPAM ...  then spread a little apple sauce over the spam then drizzle some garden peas over the apple sauce ( the sauce keeps them in place , obviously) ..second slice of bread on top .
> Viola - Spam Butty .
> 
> I got my inspiration from eating gammon , chips and peas a while back ..
> 
> I thank you ..
> 
> ...


You never cease to surprise me Zin, now I need to go try this...

----------

Zincubus (07-27-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Im definitely down.  I plan on starting my own YouTube channel posting entertaining junk about snakes.

----------


## Dianne

> Nobody likes my pineapple, tuna and bananna pizza


You lost me with the tuna, but Id go for pineapple and banana.  :Razz:

----------

dr del (12-16-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

Yesssssssssssssssssssssss.

----------


## zina10

> Yeah ... I could introduce my latest creation ..
> 
> Two slices of buttered bread , add slices of SPAM ...  then spread a little apple sauce over the spam then drizzle some garden peas over the apple sauce ( the sauce keeps them in place , obviously) ..second slice of bread on top .
> Viola - Spam Butty 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


um.

I just had to read that two times. With growing horror in my mind. 

That is just. UGH. yuck man. EW.  Applesauce? On Spam? And what are the peas supposed to rescue about that ??? 

 :Weirdface: 


The idea about youtube videos is great though. If I ever want to stop being hungry, I'll watch Zinc's videos...  :ROFL: 

No offense though. It might just taste..great. Stranger things have happened  :Smile:

----------


## Dianne

> um.
> 
> I just had to read that two times. With growing horror in my mind. 
> 
> That is just. UGH. yuck man. EW.  Applesauce? On Spam? And what are the peas supposed to rescue about that ??? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how we all visual new things differently...I thought it sounded kinda tasty.  I like apple and ham sausage, it was the peas that made me go..hmmm, maybe.  :Chew:

----------


## zina10

> Funny how we all visual new things differently...I thought it sounded kinda tasty.  I like apple and ham sausage, it was the peas that made me go..hmmm, maybe.


Maybe its the whole "spam" thing that creeps me out. 

It always makes me think of all kinds of left over meat particles slapped together. 

 :Embarassed:

----------

_Dianne_ (12-05-2018)

----------


## Danger noodles

> Maybe its the whole "spam" thing that creeps me out. 
> 
> It always makes me think of all kinds of left over meat particles slapped together.


I could eat Fried spam if I had to as a kid. But since I turned 18 and moved out Ive never had it. LOL

----------

_zina10_ (12-05-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

My buttie / sandwich idea was inspired by a meal I had in hospital years ago  :Smile: 

I'd been very ill due to a real bad reaction to penicillin which resulted in me getting shingles  !!

Anyways the first meal I had when i got through the worst of it was Gammon, potatoes and garden peas with apple sauce - hence the spam and peas butty ( the apple sauce holds the sweet garden peas in place and enhances the flavour ) .

Remember you can have cooked Spam as well as having it straight out of the tin .. cooked gives it a very , very different taste and texture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Dianne_ (12-05-2018),_zina10_ (12-05-2018)

----------


## zina10

> My buttie / sandwich idea was inspired by a meal I had in hospital years ago 
> 
> I'd been very ill due to a real bad reaction to penicillin which resulted in me getting shingles  !!
> 
> Anyways the first meal I had when i got through the worst of it was Gammon, potatoes and garden peas with apple sauce - hence the spam and peas butty ( the apple sauce holds the sweet garden peas in place and enhances the flavour ) .
> 
> Remember you can have cooked Spam as well as having it straight out of the tin .. cooked gives it a very , very different taste and texture.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Shingles are awful. I've never had them, but I'm downright scared of getting them. 
My mom is a really tough person. Nothing much gets her down. She can handle pain well, too, not a whimp by any means.

When she got shingles it was awful. Even more so for me, since I felt so helpless being across an ocean. I could hear through the phone and by what she said how terrible it was. 

She had my brother and sister and other family nearby, so she had help and support, still, those are the times I wish I didn't live so far away. I was close to just book a flight when she finally, finally got a little better. 

She later admitted that the pain of shingles is enough to drive someone to want to jump of a bridge. 

I'm really considering to get the vaccine for it, I need to look into it. 

There is a thing in Germany that is called "Fleisch Kaese". It sort of resembles spam, but is a million times better. I actually love (and miss) that stuff something awful. We usually put a fried egg on top of a fried slice of "Leber Kaese". 

But the actual Spam, the stuff out of the can, YUCK !! LOL

----------

Zincubus (12-05-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

> Shingles are awful. I've never had them, but I'm downright scared of getting them. 
> My mom is a really tough person. Nothing much gets her down. She can handle pain well, too, not a whimp by any means.
> 
> When she got shingles it was awful. Even more so for me, since I felt so helpless being across an ocean. I could hear through the phone and by what she said how terrible it was. 
> 
> She had my brother and sister and other family nearby, so she had help and support, still, those are the times I wish I didn't live so far away. I was close to just book a flight when she finally, finally got a little better. 
> 
> She later admitted that the pain of shingles is enough to drive someone to want to jump of a bridge. 
> 
> ...




Like scrapple?

----------

